# How To Desensitize A Dog To Nail Clipping



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, little time and patience really shows how much better it is for our dogs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the things we did in puppy class was have the pups lie on a table and the trainer took a nail grinder and quickly touched the nails while we treated the pups. By the end of the 6 weeks they were all pretty well used to it. The hardest part for mine was being on the table!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The only way I can clip Wolfie's nails is if I get in the crate with him! LOL! He used to be fine with it, but the last 2 times, he was afraid. It must be his age. If I get in the crate with him, he sits calmly and actually hands me his paw so I can clip his nails. Very strange.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Good vid. I started my dog out with treats while I clipped so similar to the youtube method. I avoided pushing it and making the dog fearful of the clipper. The last couple clippings were done without treats and went well. She seems to look forward to it maybe because of the attention she's getting. Did the same procedure with brushing. Now on to bathing, does not like that one bit.


----------



## reflex_0 (May 18, 2010)

I usually do it during the Ttouch, you also need to be confidence and keep long breathing to keep you dog calm down.


----------

